# Nappa Leather versus the 2011 Vienna Leather



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

So I did some brief research to see what Vienna Leather is since the new 2011 is supposed to have the Vienna Leather instead of the Nappa Leather. From what I read, the Vieanna is a lesser quality leather, albeit still a good leather. For example, in some Audis and other VWs, the Nappa Leather is an optional upgrade from the Vienna Leather. Apparently, the Nappa Leather is softer and more durable. I didn't realize the Routan leather was higher end than in the counterpart Chrylsers. It sounds like good stuff. In fact, it is the same leather used in many of the BMWs again as an upgrade. I thought I would share that information.


----------

